# Used Amber Lightbars/strobes/LED's 4 Sale



## soutthpaw (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi guys,

I have a variety of used Amber lightbars and strobes for sale, all have been testedrepaired/cleaned as needed, and function fully. All prices are plus shipping. (Located in Sparks NV for local pickups)








*








Schedule 40 pipe mountable*
Single Whelen Strobes $30 each 3 for $75, single and double flash available, 3 double flash are aluminum bases and the rest are plastic single flash, 6 available.
*Half bars $100 each, have a few different models *
Whelen XS8000 halogen rotators
Federal Signal Highlighters, 2 available. (lightweight for magnet mount)
Whelen Guardian 150 (lightweight for magnet mount.)
Code 3 XL 5000. 3 complete available, may have a 4th as it is short 1 rotator right now
*Full length bars*
Whelen LFL Patriot Strobe bar with takedowns, 4 corner strobes, 2 inboard strobes on the front and 2 on the rear. room to add 4 more lightheads.
The controls for these bars are all internal so you can run of regular switches.

I have a few more full bars I'm fixing up. have video of the lights here, see my youtube channel for videos of other lights






Thanks, you can PM, reply here or email me [email protected]

Personal opinion, but I think LED sucks for plowing.
1. hard on the eyes of the plow driver and have a lot of reflection off the snow, also bad in snowstorms. (same applies to strobes as well)
2. Don't produce heat so snow and ice will not melt off the domes.
3 They don't have the best 360 degree view at full brightness

Thus I think Rotators are best as the halogen bulbs produce a lot of heat, making and keeping the domes warm so the snow and ice melt off. they are also a constant brightness rather than on/off constantly. Strobes that are near the outer lens do produce some heat but not as fast as the rotators. I also like domes that are more vertical as they shed snow faster when operating at slower speeds.


----------



## soutthpaw (Jul 2, 2005)

Oh, $300 plus shipping for the Patriot LED bar, forgot to do the price


----------



## Midcoast51 (Jan 3, 2019)

What are the chances you still have the XS8000?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Your sig says you’re from C-Springs Co yet you’re shipping used light bars, etc... from Sparks, NV.
What’s the deal with that?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Your sig says you're from C-Springs Co yet you're shipping used light bars, etc... from Sparks, NV.
> What's the deal with that?


 Dual citizenship. Common practice west of the Mississippi .


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

leigh said:


> Dual citizenship. Common practice west of the Mississippi .


Not aware of this......


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

leigh said:


> Dual citizenship. Common practice west of the Mississippi .


Paying taxes in 2 states??? Sign me up!!:hammerhead:

In all seriousness though, it would probably still be cheaper than what we pay here.:terribletowel:


----------



## ryan.gick (Nov 24, 2018)

Are any of these still available?


----------

